# MONEY Magazine Names Audi A6 Best Luxury Sedan in 2005 Best Car Values Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MONEY magazine today named their choices for 2005 Best Car Values, and in the category of Best Luxury Car, the Audi A6 took the prize and made their suggestion as the top of your test drive list if you’re in the market for a luxury car.
Of the A6’s performance, Lawrence Ulrich of MONEY wrote, “The A6 closely matches the performance of the benchmark BMW 5-Series, yet it's more luxurious and ergonomically sound and costs roughly $5,000 less. Choose Audi's new direct-injection, 255-hp V-6 or a mighty 335-hp V-8; both are mated to standard Quattro all-wheel drive.”
Regarding the car’s design, MONEY said, “The gaping grille is Audi's bold new signature. Inside, the Multi Media Interface, a single-knob systems controller, is as easy to use as BMW's iDrive is baffling. A CD player hidden in the glove box is the one sour note.”
Runner-up in the Luxury Car category was the BMW 5-series.
Other winners included:
Sports Car: Chevrolet Corvette
Large SUV: Dodge Durango
Coupe: MINI Cooper
Mid-Size SUV : Toyota 4Runner
Large Car: Chrysler 300
Minivan: Honda Odyssey
Wagon: Subaru Legacy / Outback
Pickup: Ford F-150
Luxury SUV: Land Rover LR3
Sports Sedan: Infiniti G35
Economy Car: Mazda3
Family Sedan: Honda Accord / Acura TSX
Small SUV: Jeep Liberty
Crossover: Scion xB


----------

